# Hairazor's 2018 Split Ends Cemetery



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Where I live I have to put out the day of Halloween and take back in that night so I never get as much done as I would like. But here it is:

1031181702

All the skellies on the porch watching the skellie flick

1031181821


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1031181703a

1031181703d

1031181727d


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1031181705c

1031181706a

1031181815


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love it! I'd kill for a front porch like that. The wedding scene is a hoot as are the skellies watching the movies. I always look at the neighboring houses when people post their pics and it seems you are one of few that decorate. Everything looks great!!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I love the home film club on the porch!


----------



## Daveb610 (Apr 7, 2012)

That's terrific stuff! Great use of a theme for all the skellies. Really ties it together. Love the wedding scene!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Skeletons watching home movies is perfect (love the little skeleton with its feet hanging off the table). Like jdubbya said, I wish I had a porch that size.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice job!
Way to go


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for kind words, I always say no such thing as too many skellies.
I think my front porch is my favorite feature of my house
I am unfortunately the only house in the whole block that decorates. Although I did have a next door neighbor who decorated the two years prior but they moved


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love displays that have little story telling scenes like this. Shows you don't need a lot of stuff to do a wonderful set up.

And I want your front porch, too:jol:


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

I just wish my house had a large porch. there is something special about a decorated porch for Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ I actually have a Cemetery fence but there is that not enough time to do all I want factor since I, by myself, have to put up and take down in one day


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sad that it all has to be done in just one day.


----------

